# Keylogger programs



## Whattheheck (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear all.

Now i've just been introduced by some of you to something called a keylogger proram. Never heard or thought about something like this before but after having done some scouring of the internet have realised that this could be both useful and dangerous at the same time, from a marriage point of view. Thats already up the creek at the moment, so im willing to take a risk.

Could some people please aid me and no doubt others in making some suggestions of any noteworthy keylogger programs that are stealthy, ideally aren't too expensive but do the job reliably and would be a treat if could be monitored remotely aswell if such a facility exists. Also, can imagine being reliable and able to run on modern operating systems also important.

Many thanks.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

there's a discussion of this in the CWI forum, let me see if I can find for you


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32488-anyone-know-about-keyloggers.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/27147-keylogger.html


----------



## michaelf (Oct 18, 2011)

You could try http://www.simplekeylogger.eu
It costs only 5$.


----------

